# Northwest Missouri



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any updates on the Qualifying and the Open? Thank you.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

All I know is that the Open has a quad with 3 retired. Mama/Papa short with long flyer and long retired. I have no idea how the work is or if my dog did it or not...


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open shutting down with about 10 (more or less) dogs to run in the morning.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Qual (second hand)

1st - George/Trott
2nd - Zoe/Ritch
3rd - ?/Beck
4th - ?/Avant

Sorry, I don't know RJ or Js but several of them.

Congrats everyone!


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

Congrats! Kenny Trott and Marcy Wright at Horsetooth Retrievers, also to Gordon & Marlene Benn, 1ST place in the Qual with George great job!!!! 
Dave Hare


----------



## malkslabs (Jun 24, 2011)

Congrats to every one especially Gordy and Marlene Benn


----------



## RAmund8151 (Dec 13, 2006)

Wayne Skochenski Got R.J. With Kate 18 months old congrats Wayne and Kate


----------



## laitken (Sep 29, 2011)

Way to go George!!! CONGRATS to all, specially Gord & Marlene, Kenny & Marcy


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any updates on the open and derby? Thank you.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open to second:
1,2,5,6,10,13,15,16,18,19,20,23,25,27,28,29,33,35,37,40,41,44,45,49,50,55,56,57,64,69,72
76,79,83
A number of them with handles. 

Derby to second:
1,4,8,9,11-23,26,27,30,31,32


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Derby to third tomorrow...
1,4,8,9,11,13,19,21,22,27


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any updates on the Open and the amateur? Thank you!


----------



## tom barrale (Feb 22, 2008)

Open callbacks to 4th. 15,23,27,33,37,40,41,44,55,64,79. 11 dogs.

Amateur callbacks to 3rd. 2,4,5,10,12,13,21,22,23,24,26,30,32,33,34,37,39,49,51,52. 20 dogs.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Derby:
1st-Leif/Langerud
2nd-Stanley/Wright
3rd-Tug/Avant
4th-Jet/Avant
RJ-Marty/Gierman
Js-1,4,8,22

Congrats everyone!!


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

Congrats Kenny Trott &Marcy Wright at Horsetooth Retrievers 2nd and a Jam in the Derby. Stanley your Mom Kathy Fregelette, and second mother Marcy Wright give you a BIG high five for the 2nd ,And also for making the Derby List!!! great job to all of you. 
Dave Hare


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

How did the Open and Amateur turn out? Can someone post the results? Thank you!


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

All second hand info, but I'll do my best:

Open:
1st - Tie (I think) - Rorem
2nd - Pride - Eckett
3rd - ? - Schweikert
4th - ? - Beck
RJ - Taco - Morehouse
Not sure of JAMs.

Amateur:
1st - Hines
2nd - Skochenski
3rd - Schweikert
4th - Enmon

Not sure of JAMs.

Congrats everyone!!


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Jim Carlisle, H/Isaac Langerud, & Zoom's Viking Warrior "Leif" for WINNING the Derby at the Northwest MO RC Fall FT on 10/28/12. Excellent job Isaac 

Also BIG CONGRATS!!! To O/Troy Sporer, H/Clint Avant, & "Tug" Boat VIII for capturing the 3rd place ribbon in the derby. This is Tug's first derby placement while running agaisnt his litter mate Leif. Way to go Clint.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Congratulations to all, but especially to:

Chuck Schweikert, who had a pretty good weekend

And to the Zoom/Tootsie littermates who took three of the derby placements (your little sister - Freeridin Total Recall 9.7- is rooting you all on)


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Golden Pom-poms waving for Wayne and Bailey.
15pts in 1 yr. for any dog as a 4 yr old is outstanding. Bailey is one hell of a Golden bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sue


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Dr.David Aul, H/Jim Beck, & Magic Trick's "Noah" for placing 3rd in the Qualifying stake at the Northwest MO RC Fall FT on 10/26/12. This is Noah & Jim's fifth placement out of six Qualifyings ran. Terrific job Beck Retrievers.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to all! Big Thanks to all the NW Mizzou folks especially, Sue, Jim, Northrup, Loren, Carol, Dave, Scott, Al, Bobby, bird boys, Bill and Becky Eckett and co-judge Sharon. Fun weekend watching some very good dogs and handlers!!

Thanks,

Aaron*


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Congratulations to David Aul, Jim Beck and Amy Hunt on their 4th in the Open with Shooter and a 3rd in the Qualifying with Noah. Congratulations to Vern and Kathy Hasenbank and Dealer on their Jam in the Amateur. Congratulations to Steve and Judy Blythe and Abe on their Jam in the Qualifying.


----------

